# A Top Coat For Brass?



## RedBeard (Jul 29, 2015)

I have some spent rifle casings that I'm using to make some pens. I'd like to keep them from tarnishing over time and was thinking that a spray lacquer would suffice but was curious as to if anyone else has used a different product.
For what it's worth the wooden bits will be finished in either Wood Turner's Finish or BLO/CA.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 29, 2015)

Clear powder coat works best. I tried laquer but when I tried wet sanding it just peeled off the cartridge. Eric Rassmussin  (Sylvanite) makes awesome bullet pens with powder coat.  He may even coat your s for you. Look him up in the members list.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jul 29, 2015)

Check out:
How to seal a bullet casing from tarnish, bullet finish, and bullet question where this topic has been discussed previously.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## SteveG (Jul 30, 2015)

I recommend that you check out Protecta by Everbrite (ProtectaClear.com). I am not affiliated with the company, but have used and like their product. It is easy to use, requires no special equipment, and they offer a product line for a wide range of metal appearance and protection.


----------



## vtgaryw (Jul 30, 2015)

I sell a lot of bullet pens, and I use the fact in my sales pitch that I don't coat them, I leave them natural and they will tarnish.  Most people seem to like that.  I do tell them that they can clean them up with a little brass polish from time to time if they want to though.

-gary


----------



## RedBeard (Jul 30, 2015)

I've decided on the raw brass approach. I'm only making a few (for now at least) and can't justify any special finish like powder coating etc, etc.
I ended up dry sanding with MM then a buffing with PlastX of all things had the brass nice and shiny. Any future polishing will be up to the end user.


----------



## mmayo (Aug 2, 2015)

*Need help with brass too*

Boy do I want the here some solutions to this problem of brass corrosion other than baking on a finish.  

I make these ("cedar plugs" for catching fish) and each one has a pure, raw brass end that will corrode in days.  I have tried a couple of things including clear nail polish, BLO and finally BoShield.  I am not happy yet.  






Share your suggestions, but know this what it looks like at the end and that is when I need to either rub on or spray on the protective glossy finish.    The wood has five coats of BLO/CA finish and looks great, but it does nothing to protect the brass from corrosion and discoloration.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 10, 2015)

Wax.

Specifially, Turtle Wax hard coat car polish.  You may want to try that, as it should give a waterproof clear finish on your brass, but you'll still have to re-apply it now and then and polish it up.

Also, you may want to think about changing the metal on the head to brass.  When you have two dissimilar metals in contact with a catalyst (like lightly acidic water) you will have a lot of corrosion.  Between those two metals, the brass is likely much more reactive and will tarnish and corrode MUCH faster.  As long as the ENTIRE plug is totally encased and protected from water, the brass will tarnish as long as it's in contact with that other metal.


----------



## RedBeard (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm not really concerned about any galvanic corrosion in this particular application.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 17, 2015)

The issues regarding corrosion were in reference to the fishing plugs in the post above mine. 

In any case, Turtle Wax should work fairly well for both of you.


----------



## bkersten (Aug 17, 2015)

mmayo said:


> Boy do I want the here some solutions to this problem of brass corrosion other than baking on a finish.
> 
> I make these ("cedar plugs" for catching fish) and each one has a pure, raw brass end that will corrode in days.  I have tried a couple of things including clear nail polish, BLO and finally BoShield.  I am not happy yet.
> 
> ...


 


Here's something that my brother uses on metal and motorcycles that may work for you.  Sharkhide


----------

